

Ask HN: Best payment solution for a non-profit looking to accept micropayments? - habosa

I'm the webmaster for a small, non-profit student group looking to bring fundraising online.   The fundraiser involves taking small payments ($1-$2) from students via credit card.  I have previously worked with Stripe, but I am hesitant to use it for this situation because it will turn $1 into $0.67 and $2 into $1.64, which is a big drop in charitable donations.   I am looking for something extremely easy to set up that I can integrate into a form on a Ruby on Rails or Sinatra based website, but that won't charge the same high fees on such small charitable donations.   What are some of the good options here?
======
mchannon
Wepay.com is probably worth a look- IIRC, fees come out on the withdrawal
side. It was designed and pushed with this exact application in mind.

Most payment services tend to be onerous for the one-time micropayor, and
Wepay was pretty painless.

Dwolla would probably be better if they could streamline the signup process.
(It's free for this size of micropayment)

Anytime you involve a credit card, you're going to involve fees of one kind or
another. Luckily there are now more alternatives than ever before.

------
dangrossman
Talk to PayPal. Their micropayments accounts are 5% + $0.05 per transaction,
so the fee on $1 would be only $0.10.

